# Got 200kg dead lift tonight finally!!



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Had a good couple of weeks with pb's got 120kg on bench press, and did a 200kg deadlift tonight!! Well happy been trying for the 200 for ages.

I'm currently weighing 12st 2lbs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Well done mate. 200kg is a magic number when you finally reach it


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

That is very impressive mate, well done!!!


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good lifting mate...

I might try it one day !!


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Cheers lads well happy!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

well done mate

reps


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

That's my target by the end of the year on 150kg at the min. Any tips???


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

fcuk thats good for your weight!!!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Thats some big lifting for your weight class fella, good work


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Serious list for your weight m8 well done


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

animal adam said:


> That's my target by the end of the year on 150kg at the min. Any tips???


Don't really have any tips mate I try to explode from the start bend over and pick it up lol


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

well done mate, hoping for 200kg by the end of this year. 160kg atm


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work mate :beer:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Good work mate, nice going.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

my pb is 3 x 200 but that was at over 14 stone so feable compared to your lift thinking about it. doubt i can evern do one now!


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> my pb is 3 x 200 but that was at over 14 stone so feable compared to your lift thinking about it. doubt i can evern do one now!


Pmsl yea but look at your legs mine look like twigs compared to them!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> my pb is 3 x 200 but that was at over 14 stone so feable compared to your lift thinking about it. doubt i can evern do one now!


220kg for 2 at *15* stone so Im even worse pmsl


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice one! Thats a nice round figure, kind of like 100kg bench, but more manly 

I want to beat my pb of 170kg this year. I weigh 90kg :sad:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jealous!

Good work bro


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I want to fvcking deadlift now!

btw my pb is 260*2 at 80 k


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Grats man


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MXD said:


> I want to fvcking deadlift now!
> 
> btw my pb is 260*2 at 80 k


Showoff!!!!! Lol. Not spoke in a while mate how are you?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Vids?


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Vids?


Will get a vid in two weeks mate, going on holiday on Sunday so will do it when in back.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Well done fella x x


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice one ! i'm hot on your heels .... something for me to aim for too now keep it up !!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

nice work.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Gator said:


> Will get a vid in two weeks mate, going on holiday on Sunday so will do it when in back.


have a good one mate get that well deserved rest in


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm going to stick at 200kg for a few weeks then try 210kg.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Gator said:


> I'm going to stick at 200kg for a few weeks then try 210kg.


Nice one. I got 190 for the first time tonight but failed on 200. Got it in the diary for a week on Monday though


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

i wish i was lifting that much compared to my weight lol very good power to weight ratio lol im lifting 125kg at 15st


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Nice one. I got 190 for the first time tonight but failed on 200. Got it in the diary for a week on Monday though


It took me a few months to go from 190 to 200. It feels good when you get it tho!!


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

this just makes me depressed! lol

just had to quit my deadlifts tonight cus of massive back pains...and i only did 3 lifts of 60kg.... :cursing:

well done mate! well done indeed:thumbup1:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Gator said:


> It took me a few months to go from 190 to 200. It feels good when you get it tho!!


Just started bulking again 2 weeks ago so strength is going up each week, so hoping to ride the wave for as long as I can


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

The deadlift is by far my favorite lift, yes because it's my best lift but I just feel solid as fvck throughout the entire lift.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Top lift for your weight mate!


----------

